# NT’S what do you take pics of



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Just curious 
I have 800 pics mostly of museums I’ve been to
cemeteries, nature, road kill, no people


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Primarily nature landscapes.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Mostly nothing. Almost the only time I take a picture is for a thread where photos are expected (myself, my dinner, etc.). If it's a place or animal, etc., I figure people can find a photo online.

I did take this one though, of my window on a winter night.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

islandlight said:


> Mostly nothing. Almost the only time I take a picture is for a thread where photos are expected (myself, my dinner, etc.). If it's a place or animal, etc., I figure people can find a photo online.
> 
> I did take this one though, of my window on a winter night.
> View attachment 901380










This is the baby pic of the crystalline entity featured on STNXG


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I do all kinds. Portraiture, Landscapes, Cloud formations. But this sort of activity is my main hobby.




































I like to take pictures of random things and try to use software to bring out hidden extreme colors from within the source material through oversaturation and other techniques I have available to me.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I did a whole series of taking pictures through drinking glasses with different mats on the bottom for the following effects:



































The things that the brain comes up with when picking up a new hobby lol.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Random shit. Suddenly a ton of selfies and I've not really ever taken so many so I hope it's a phase. I also kinda had this idea that maybe overexposure would make me more comfortable with my face but idk if it's actually doing much so I'll probably stop doing that. 

Landscapes, animals, funny things, my family, etc


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

VinnieBob said:


> Just curious
> I have 800 pics mostly of museums I’ve been to
> cemeteries, nature, road kill, no people
> View attachment 901368
> ...


More things and places over people.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Not an NT, ST, but still wanting to play. I rarely take pictures, but if I do, it's usually of animals I find, nature, or times out with my boyfriend and family. I also like taking pictures of food for some reason.


----------



## brinstar1994 (9 mo ago)

Things that I build.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Trees. The moon. Skies. Rain in lakes. Flowers. Nature but, not a landscape guy. I like landscapes I just don't take pictures of them.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Interesting and unusual things, textures, patterns, people, perspectives - things that remind me of other things. Anything that catches my attention, really. Also not a landscape person, except recently as some landscapes have started to remind me of other things. 



* *


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Since I am in a "periodically long distance" relationship, I often take pictures of myself, sometimes of outfits or showing where I am at, but sometimes just silly faces.

Other than that, I lately like to take photos of ironic or funny things I see around. Like a sign saying "Free corona tests" with the "free" crossed out. Or a refrigerated counter which says "fish", but is filled with sausages.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

I haven't been able to find a battery for my (film) camera in a long time, but I used to take lots and lots of pictures of birds. With the phone, I can only take pictures of things that I can get very close to without them moving, so only flowers and the occasional spider/spiderweb.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Myself, the things I've built., and trees. I did take a photo of a dead bird floating in a lake once.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Myself, the things I've built., and trees. I did take a photo of a dead bird floating in a lake once.


How do you know it wasn’t longing for the fjords 🤔


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

VinnieBob said:


> How do you know it wasn’t longing for the fjords 🤔


It probably went down from sickness, or old age. Maybe it was its swan song/flight. Reaching for the fords as your strenght fails you and you know you ain't making this flight.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> It probably went down from sickness, or old age. Maybe it was its swan song/flight. Reaching for the fords as your strenght fails you and you know you ain't making this flight.


Maybe it just wanted to ‘sleep with the fishes‘


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Animals—my cats, shrimps, fish
Recipes
Screenshots of things I want to look up and read/learn about in detail later
Useful references
Stuff I create
An album with scanned pics of my IDs, certificates, documents, etc.
Friends or family—I take pics of the meeting when I don’t see them much or don’t plan on seeing them for a while
Myself
The occasional meme
Interesting things seen outside


----------



## dirt. (4 mo ago)

Also mostly museums and nature. I'd just add to that travel pictures, historical architecture gets me all tingly. : P

I'd like to have more pictures of my life, I think they'll mean a lot to me when I'm old, but I hate having my photo taken, my INTJ partner hates having their photo taken, and even my god damn cat hates having his photo taken. lol


----------



## dirt. (4 mo ago)

Now that I'm looking through my pics, it seems I also have quite a few nudes. I suppose I may hate having my face photographed, but dat ass needs to be documented for posteriority.


----------



## Oaktree (2 mo ago)

Mostly nature. Also I collect screenshots of my favorite (American) football players. I have a healthy obsession with both.


----------



## Rihanna (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't take pictures personally. I prefer memory.


----------

